# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى بيان إداري:  ترقيات جديده بالمنتدى

## GSM-AYA

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    *إخواني الكرام نظراً لجهود بعض الأعضاء معنا في المنتدى في الفترة السابقة .. 
 تم ترقية الاخ  *  *jazouli89*  *مشرف بقسم SPT Boxو Z3x      *                             الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
والأخ*   *البوب شريف*  
الى      مشرف بقسم أخر أخبار التكنلوجيا    
                                                        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
بالتوفيق لهما والى الجميع وبانتظار  المزيد من المجهود   
وفي الاخير رمضان مبارك الى الجميع

----------


## bouhelal

رمضان مبارك الى الجميع

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

الف مبروك يا شباب منها لي الامام 
ان شاء الله

----------


## البوب شريف

شكرا على الثقة إن كان الشكر يكفي
وما توفيقي إلا بالله
والشكر موصول إلى كل أعضاء الصرح العظيم
 المغربي للمحمول

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*قرار سليم وفى مكانه**
بالتوفيق للجميع* *يلا ياشباب محتاجين همة**
ورمضان كريم* *وعيد سعيد*

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## mouradrep

رمضان مبارك الى الجميع

----------


## yassin55

قرار سليم 
و
الي الامام ياشباب  مزيد من التقدم 
وكل عام وانتو بخير

----------


## safawi

بالتوفيق لهما والى الجميع
رمضان مبارك

----------


## kojyy

مبروك يا شباب وفى انتظار حصرياتكما .

----------


## gsmhicham

_رمضان مبارك الى الجميع_

----------


## Micro man82

الف مبروك يا شباب  :Smile:

----------


## mohammed313177

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد السيد

الف مبروك يا شباب منها لي الامام  ان شاء الله

----------


## البوب شريف

الف مبروك يا شباب منها لي الامام 
ان شاء الله

----------

